# NEW Carl Zeiss Distagon T55mm f/1.4 - Über performance MF lens



## Aglet (Feb 16, 2013)

*Just watched the video, posted February 15th, where the high performance of this new lens is designed to not only meet the sensor abilities of cameras like the D800 for resolution, but also to provide very high sharpness and contrast, corner-to-corner, wide open. Some of the printed test comparisons they show are VERY impressive.
Wish I could justify one of these! 
Addendum: Expected price at launch is 3000 Euro.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mEj6CqZWMk
*


----------



## dolina (Feb 16, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Aglet (Feb 16, 2013)

dolina said:


> How much?



*est 3000 Euro at intro so that's about what in US/Cdn $ now?... $4000?...
*big-time hurt on the wallet for a fast 50!
but it sure looks like a good performing fast 50
I was pretty happy with my EF 50mm /1.4 USM on FF... diminishing returns for exponentially more outlay is not in my comfort zone unless I were to go back to makin' a living with a camera. It would have to be a darn _good_ living...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't wait to try this! It looks awesome! If it had AF I would def get one..

I wish it was sealed and that they used white print, because the yellow look cheap and ugly.... Is the canon-version white white prnt perhaps ;D


----------



## dolina (Feb 16, 2013)

For $4,000 center to edge sharpness and optical quality should be = 1 and no < 0.9

For that money I' rather buy a Leica lens.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 16, 2013)

dolina said:


> For $4,000 center to edge sharpness and optical quality should be = 1 and no < 0.9
> 
> For that money I' rather buy a Leica lens.


+1 on that.

If this was f/1.2 (or even f/1.0) it would be closer to being worth that amount of money. 

But just seeing the comparisons in the video, the 55 f/1.4 is incredibly amazing.


----------

